# Misc. Questions on Tech



## ship (Dec 27, 2005)

599) What is the real difference between a Hollywood flat and a hard (Broadway) flat?
600) How many Ohms resistance should a mic on a Clear Com Headset have?
601) What is the most common cause of Headsets sounding tinny?
602) What is the difference between HQ and Stage smoke?
603) If your headset sounds soft to you when you talk, but can hear others fine, and they can hear you, and changing headsets does not correct it, what can you do with the beltpack to correct it?
605) Pin 4 on a dual belt pack is for the common, 30VDC, Channel A or Channel B?
606) Headsets use 4 pin jacks, what is the maximum length of extension jumper allowed?


----------



## krhodus (Dec 27, 2005)

599) What is the real difference between a Hollywood flat and a hard (Broadway) flat? 

Holywood flats use a hard surface (ie Lueon) where as broadway flats use mouslin for the face. I don't know if the frames differ.


----------



## dwt1 (Dec 27, 2005)

The Broadway flat is built on board face while the Hollywood is constructed on board edge.

dwt1


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 27, 2005)

603) on our headsets. You can remove the bely clip which is secured to the back of the beltpack. Then on the inside there is a little screw called the "Sidetone Trimmer" by adjusting this knob you will raise or lower the volume of YOUR voice in YOUR headset.


606) I'm not sure if it's the max, but ours only go up to 15 feet. After that ti gets fuzzy.


----------



## krhodus (Dec 28, 2005)

On our headsets (Telex) it is labeled gain.

Kevin


----------

